# [Risolto] Rendere persistente nomi dischi prima di udev

## flocchini

Ho una mobo intel DP35DP sul mio serverino casalingo: controller sata ich9r e un pata marvell, funzionanti perfettamente con i rispettivi moduli. Il problema e' che al boot mi rileva SEMPRE prima i dischi SATA (tutti) e poi i PATA. Avendo il disco di sistema su controller PATA e' seccante, vuol dire che se aggiungo un SATA il pata di sistema mi cambia device, con annessi sbattimenti in grub prima e in fstab poi. La via di udev non mi sembra percorribile visto che il problema e' prima, la cosa bella poi e' che nel bios ho forzato l'ordine dei dischi secondo il mio criterio (ossia il PATA di sistema come primo disco) ma linux sembra fregarsene, ostinandosi a vedere prima i sata. Idee e soluzioni?  :Question:   (no, mettere sata come modulo e' un workaround, non una soluzione :p)

----------

## cloc3

indirizzare le partizioni con le uuid?

----------

## TwoMinds

...ciao... ho avuto lo stesso noioso problema per un sistema di storage con pata e sata e raid... ho optato per label + genkernel --disklabel initrd...

----------

## flocchini

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> indirizzare le partizioni con le uuid?

 

ecco, che anche grub leggesse le uuid mi era sfuggito, sembra una buona soluizione, testero'  :Smile: 

@twominds: mi sembra macchinoso, la tengo come soluzione di scorta, tnx cmq

----------

## flocchini

orpo, funziona davvero  :Wink: 

----------

## elegos

Ciao flocchini!

Credo di avere un problema molto simile al tuo...

Ho usato genkernel, quindi utilizzo initramfs per poi passare al kernel.

Questa è la lista dei miei device per UUID:

```
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 140 May 26  2008 .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 120 May 26  2008 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 May 26  2008 2C88743C8874071C -> ../../sda2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 May 26  2008 2b8b67b6-7cde-4ad9-ae22-ef9933d952a4 -> ../../sda6

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 May 26  2008 300fcc30-9d97-48fa-9a53-591f4e09e46a -> ../../sda4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 May 26  2008 3db5ba52-3de9-486e-8e68-6a9c995bd9ac -> ../../sda5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 May 26  2008 593F3C5D05388D2D -> ../../sda1
```

la ROOT è in /dev/sda5

il mio grub è così configurato:

```
title           Gentoo 2008.0 beta 2

root            (hd0,4)

kernel          /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=UUID=3db5ba52-3de9-486e-8e68-6a9c995bd9ac udev

initrd          /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r8
```

Eppure continua a rispondermi

```
>> Activating mdev

ls: : No such file or directory

>> Determining root device...

/init: /init: 453: blkid: not found

!! Could not find the root block device: UUID=3db5ba52-3de9-486e-8e68-6a9c995bd9ac is not a valid root device
```

Ho un portatile HP DV9570EL, non saprei proprio dirti come è collegato l'HD (anche se 9 su 10 è in SATA).

Potresti aiutarmi?

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Lioben

Mentre mi ripreparo ad installare di nuovo tutto da 0 ................mi accodo pure io con il solito identico problema di elegos.............il mio è un hardisk SATA pero'.

----------

